
The European Parliament is considering whether robots are legal persons - prostoalex
https://qz.com/889487/the-european-parliament-is-considering-whether-robots-are-legal-persons/
======
pmontra
> “Robots are not humans, and will never be humans,” Delvaux said. But she is
> recommending that they have a degree of personhood—much in the same way that
> corporations are legally regarded as persons

According to the article the most important case is autonomous vehicles.

